# good puppy food



## Occa (Oct 7, 2012)

Can someone suggest a good quality food for an 8 wk GSD puppy.

How does Kirkland Super Premium Chicken Rice formula rank with other puppy dry food?

How long do we keep feeding before switching to an adult food?


Thanks


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi there and welcome. I went to Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor to decide on a dog food. It really depends on your budget to be honest because when it comes to feeding our animals EVERYONE has a different opinion on the matter. 

Also, for german shepherds you want to feed for large breed puppies because calcium can be an issue. 

Congrats on your new puppy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There are some good sticky notes at the top of this forum with links on articles on how to select a puppy food. 

It used to be that a lot of GSD folks said adult food after first bag but new large breed puppy formulas are actually adjusted for SLOWER growth and lower calcium and phosphorus than many adult formulas so I have heard anywhere from 12-15 months or so before making the switch. 

If you feed adult, make sure to get one all life stages as some of the grain free foods can actually have way too much calcium for a growing pup.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I fed my puppy the Kirkland Super Premium All Life Stages (maroon bag) until he was a year. I don't much care for Kirkland's puppy food, too much calcium for a large breed puppy. The All Life Stages is better


----------



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

origen


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

What about natural balance?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I kind of think it is a bit too low in protein, fat and calories for a young puppy and they are manufactured by Diamond Brands which puts me off anymore but they are labeled for all life stages.....

IT seems that a lot of folks like Fromm Large Breed PUppy Gold (easy to get mail order at reasonable price) A lot of other folks have been happy with the Innova Large Breed Puppy. I raised Beau on the Fromm and was very happy.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I spent days and days going over the food link provided here. I was happiest with Innova large breed puppy. Along with Calcium, you need to watch too much protein, also. I'm in the process of switching my Mr. Picky-Pants over to Innova, and I can tell you he's eating it without issue...which surprised me, but I'm happy about it! He ate the canned Innova large puppy like he was starving (he wasn't).  Half the "battle" is not only finding a good food that the pup does well on, but one that the pup will eat without issue.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I kind of think it is a bit too low in protein, fat and calories for a young puppy and they are manufactured by Diamond Brands which puts me off anymore but they are labeled for all life stages.....
> 
> IT seems that a lot of folks like Fromm Large Breed PUppy Gold (easy to get mail order at reasonable price) A lot of other folks have been happy with the Innova Large Breed Puppy. I raised Beau on the Fromm and was very happy.



They are manufactured by Diamond only for east coast distribution. Kind of like what Wellness was doing.The rest is made only by them. I used to use it and agree the levels are low and I switched to Orijen after that.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

If you are near a Costco, I would use the Kirkland Signiture. For the price, its hard to beat.


----------

